# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка в 1с Предприятие.Торговый комплекс

## SadBoy13

Добрый день пользователи форума!
В 1С предприятие выдает ошибку в служебный сообщениях."Ошибка получения время в строке 1 384" и после этого.выгружается касса за предыдущие дни.
Безымянный.jpg

----------

